# gethostbyaddr(192.168.0.13) failed



## mroussin51 (Aug 8, 2013)

Greetings,

I have installed mail/mailscanner and along with it came the mta start script. If I understand correctly I should use 
	
	



```
mta_enable="YES"
```
 instead of 
	
	



```
sendmail_enable="YES"
```
 Also this is version 9.1 i386.

Here is the terminal output:


```
root@theroussins:/etc/mail # /usr/local/etc/rc.d/mta start
Starting mta.
Recipient names must be specified
```

When I try to start Sendmail using the mta script I get the following error in the maillog.


```
Aug  8 15:53:22 theroussins sendmail[1598]: gethostbyaddr(192.168.0.13) failed: 1
```

/etc/rc.conf


```
hostname="mydomain.net"
ifconfig_re0="DHCP"
sshd_enable="YES"
ntpd_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="NO"
apache24_enable="YES"
sendmail_enable="NONE"
mta_enable="YES"
dovecot_enable="YES"
clamav_freshclam_enable="YES"
mailscanner_enable="YES"
clamav_clamd_enable="YES"
spamd_enable="YES"
```

/etc/hosts


```
::1                     localhost localhost.my.domain
127.0.0.1               192.168.0.13 mydomain.net
```

/etc/mail/mydomain.net.mc


```
divert(0)
VERSIONID(`$FreeBSD: release/9.1.0/etc/sendmail/freebsd.mc 223068 2011-06-14 04:
OSTYPE(freebsd6)
DOMAIN(generic)

FEATURE(access_db, `hash -o -T<TMPF> /etc/mail/access')
FEATURE(blacklist_recipients)
FEATURE(local_lmtp)
FEATURE(mailertable, `hash -o /etc/mail/mailertable')
FEATURE(virtusertable, `hash -o /etc/mail/virtusertable')

dnl Uncomment to allow relaying based on your MX records.
dnl NOTE: This can allow sites to use your server as a backup MX without

dnl       your permission.
dnl FEATURE(relay_based_on_MX)

dnl DNS based black hole lists
dnl --------------------------------
dnl DNS based black hole lists come and go on a regular basis
dnl so this file will not serve as a database of the available servers.
dnl For that, visit
dnl http://www.google.com/Top/Computers/Internet/E-mail/Spam/Blacklists/

dnl Uncomment to activate your chosen DNS based blacklist
dnl FEATURE(dnsbl, `dnsbl.example.com')
dnl Alternatively, you can provide your own server and rejection message:
dnl FEATURE(dnsbl, `dnsbl.example.com', ``"550 Mail from " $&{client_addr} " rej

dnl Dialup users should uncomment and define this appropriately
define(`SMART_HOST', `smtp-server.my.mail.com')


dnl DS[192.168.0.13]

dnl Uncomment the first line to change the location of the default
dnl /etc/mail/local-host-names and comment out the second line.
dnl define(`confCW_FILE', `-o /etc/mail/sendmail.cw')
define(`confCW_FILE', `-o /etc/mail/local-host-names')

dnl Enable for both IPv4 and IPv6 (optional)
DAEMON_OPTIONS(`Name=IPv4, Family=inet')
DAEMON_OPTIONS(`Name=IPv6, Family=inet6, Modifiers=O')

define(`confBIND_OPTS', `WorkAroundBrokenAAAA')
define(`confNO_RCPT_ACTION', `add-to-undisclosed')
define(`confPRIVACY_FLAGS', `authwarnings,noexpn,novrfy')
MAILER(local)
MAILER(smtp)
```

Your assistance in this matter is appreciated.

Best regards,

Mike


----------



## SirDice (Aug 9, 2013)

mroussin51 said:
			
		

> /etc/hosts
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


This isn't correct. It should be something like this:

```
127.0.0.1 localhost localhost.mydomain.net
192.168.0.13 myhost myhost.mydomain.net
```


----------



## deadeyes (Mar 20, 2014)

I know this is an old thread. However had the same issues and have been searching for some time to fix this.

You actually need to configure mta script.
Otherwise sendmail is started with the incorrect parameters or expects input.

For example:

```
mta_enable="YES"
mta_configfile="/etc/mail/example.cf"
mta_program="/usr/local/sbin/sendmail"
mta_profiles="incoming"
mta_incoming_pidfile="/var/run/sendmail_in.pid"
mta_incoming_flags="-L sm-mta-in -bd -OPrivacyOptions=noetrn -OQueueDirectory=/var/spool/mqueue.in -ODeliveryMode=queueonly -OLogLevel=15" # -OLogLevel=14
mta_incoming_configfile="/etc/mail/sendmail.cf"
```


----------

